# Intrinsic currency options?



## Flabbergasted (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm curious, what options do I have besides gold and silver for getting money out of the dollar? I don't see those two having much value for a long while after a collapse, so I'm curious what the forum-goers here do.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Flabbergasted said:


> I'm curious, what options do I have besides gold and silver for getting money out of the dollar? I don't see those two having much value for a long while after a collapse, so I'm curious what the forum-goers here do.


I assume you are not talking about mere trade items for after a dollar collapse... but for wealth preservation?
I myself yes have gold/silver. However, I of course realize that a scenario could go long term, and it could be years before their salvaged purchasing power can again be utilized. In such a scenario, my PM's are for my children and their future.
LAND with good water and soil... land that can produce.
AMMO has been a very good investment. I have bricks of .22, for example, which I bought for $12.98 that now go for $30 on the shelves. I have no intention of selling it, but it HAS appreciated in value. And I myself do not anticipate any time in the future - good or bad - in which ammo loses its value. It is always needed, and only gets more expensive.
I do not like having an excess of dollars either. Keep 20 or 30K in a safe rat-hole for an interim period during collapse of course. But otherwise I have divested myself of most paper instruments... currencies, mortgages, stocks, bonds, CD's, etc.... Ditto ones and zeroes in a digital account somewhere. I have most of my wealth (such as it is) in hard assets.
Mind you, this is not for everyone. I am retired, and no longer have to participate in the world economy or build wealth, merely preserve it. A young man has many considerations I no longer have.
Best regards!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The term getting money out of the dollar is written in the OP and intrigues but maybe confuses me too. Since the OP also mentions or seems to acknowledge the long term value of PMs I suspect they are asking about intrinsic value commodities to be exchanged post dollar but pre the return of PMs? Is that correct. 

Ammo to me would only be for the best of allies and not really a barter item but more here is some ammo help me defend something. Hence a list of top things needed in SHTF comes into play with commodities like TP, rice, beans, seed, batteries, tools, knives, power supplies, solar cells or panels etc.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 21, 2017)

stowlin said:


> The term getting money out of the dollar is written in the OP and intrigues but maybe confuses me too. Since the OP also mentions or seems to acknowledge the long term value of PMs I suspect they are asking about intrinsic value commodities to be exchanged post dollar but pre the return of PMs? Is that correct.
> 
> Ammo to me would only be for the best of allies and not really a barter item but more here is some ammo help me defend something. Hence a list of top things needed in SHTF comes into play with commodities like TP, rice, beans, seed, batteries, tools, knives, power supplies, solar cells or panels etc.


TP. Now that's a funny idea.

I should have elaborated a bit, but you got it in a nutshell. I'm hoping to come across an investment medium that, if we assume that the proverbial fan is as yet unmolested, I could get back into dollar form without too much trouble if need be, but that also would have trade value within say 1-5 years after collapse.
I suppose something like hilarious quantities of food would help since I could simply stock up, and then dip into it and not buy groceries for a few months to eliminate that cost, but I don't quite eat enough to cover the kind of amount I'm looking at. lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Flabbergasted said:


> TP. Now that's a funny idea.
> 
> I should have elaborated a bit, but you got it in a nutshell. I'm hoping to come across an investment medium that, if we assume that the proverbial fan is as yet unmolested, I could get back into dollar form without too much trouble if need be, but that also would have trade value within say 1-5 years after collapse.
> I suppose something like hilarious quantities of food would help since I could simply stock up, and then dip into it and not buy groceries for a few months to eliminate that cost, but I don't quite eat enough to cover the kind of amount I'm looking at. lol


Looking for the PERFECT trade eh?

It does not exist. Paper assets that have great value and liquidity now, will be worthless SHTF. Hard assets, like gold and silver, might have value post-SHTF, but only if somebody has an excess of a product they produce (and you need) and are willing to part with it. Survival assets, food bullets, etc., are wonderful if SHTF, but have absolutely NO liquidity until there is a crisis.

For my 2 cents, forget the economic value of things. Invest in knowledge. Invest your money in whatever you want and forget about it. But invest your TIME (which is far more valuable than money) in skills that will keep your body fit and your mind sharp. But, your mileage may vary.


----------

